# Raw in NorCA?



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Those that feed raw in NorCA, or Central Valley CA, where do you get it? Are there co-ops? Does everyone just go to Costco to get whole chickens?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Erynn Lucas said:


> Those that feed raw in NorCA, or Central Valley CA, where do you get it? Are there co-ops? Does everyone just go to Costco to get whole chickens?
> 
> Thanks!


I can't tell you about your area but I get my raw food from my local Asian market, there is so much more variety and it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

There is a co-op in SF and another based in Fremont. The Fremont one delivers out towards Sacramento and the Valley.

I just signed up with http://fremontbarfcoop.com/index.htm but have not ordered anything with them yet. No actual experience with either, sorry.


----------



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm in Nor Cal and I just do the Chinese markets for chicken. I'm willing to pay the extra money to have the convenience of only keeping small (fresh) amounts (30lbs) at a time. 

If you have a Tax ID # you can order directly from a poultry products place and they will stop off at your house with a big truck filled with frozen wax boxes of chicken. I used to order 800lbs. at a time. 

good luck


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Erynn try this site. 

http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html

Capital city raw Based in Sacramento is on a forum on yahoo groups.

Granddads raw food a bit expensive but they are based in Santa Clara and Lathrop


----------

